# Fall Time -- JRCO Time



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

I put the JRCO collection cart on this weekend – the leaves are on the way. I had a light blanket, so I decided to giver ‘er a go with the cart. My main area to clean up is ½+ acre with 30 mature trees. Typical running time including dumps = 1:15 – that’s provided the leaves are cleared once a week during the peak season, (4~6 weeks depending on the wind).

I’ll tell you, the system works better than I remembered! Like a regular vacuum it is! For those interested, it ran $650 + $58 freight. High lift blades, and standard JD chute were extra. It was worth every penny in my book. First rate product!
<P><img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=709b4cb1-1ee9-2c70-7a9f-1e9363415b29&size=>

JRCO Cart

Jay


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Wow*

What a truly beautiful setup. Could be published in JD advertisement or publication!  -------- Really nice GT.

Andy


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Jay,

I have the exact same mower deck and I was wondering, how did you take off the chute? Do you always have the chute off even while side discharging?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Adam,

To me, the chute is the big black tube running from the deck to the cart. Perhaps you’re referring to the black plastic spring-loaded deflector? That baby is held on by a couple of nuts and bolts – not much to get it off. I mulch exclusively when I cut grass – have a mulch plug – the defector has been off since day one. 
I don’t believe I’ve ever run in discharge mode… odd – I just thought about that…hmmmm.

Jay


----------



## Deere John (Sep 17, 2003)

Jay,

I notice that the JRCO web site shows the Deere with the Power Flow chute, but you don't have one on yours. Do you have any clogging problems?

I tried to get the bagger/Power Flow for my 62C deck a few weeks ago, and at the nearly $1500 quote I got, I figured that even though it isn't as clean and takes more time, windrowing the leaves all the way out to the woods was a little more feasible. This JRCO seems to be a little better option, but if I need the Power Flow unit from JD, I think I'll be up in the 4 figure region again.

Anybody else have any other economical options for keeping the leaves off of 2 acres?


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere John, (that’s funny)

According to JRCO, anything larger than a 42~44” deck requires a power assist unit. My GT225 has a 42C – the Powder Flow unit isn’t required, (or even an option w/that deck). The clogging issue was a major question in my mind when considering the JRCO cart. As you say, the picture @ the JRCO site shows a power flow unit – that’s exactly what I said. 

I posed the question to my local JRCO distributor, (happened to be a JD dealer as well). They told me under no circumstances would the thrust of the 42C be strong enough to carry the clippings to the rear of the cart. Their reply disturbed me enough to contact JRCO direct – I emailed them through their site with the question.

A few days later I got a fax from “Jim” @ JRCO saying he couldn't contact me by phone & wanted me to call him to discuss my question. When I called, I was told he was in a meeting and would haved to call me back – right – I said, but I left my number anyway. A couple of hours later he did call. For openers, he explained the workings of the cart, applications, etc… He also mentioned that the cart was originally presented to JD as a possible addition to their line, but it got shot down because they already had a cart on the drawing board – the MC519. He said that this wasn’t quite true. Seems JD “borrowed” a few of JRCO’s ideas (and vendors) when coming up with the MC519. I could hear the frustration in his voice. Anyway, the guy went on and on about the cart. I just figured it was one of their engineers with nothing better to do but play CSR for the day. I loved the conversation – it was really great stuff!

Long story short, he told me the 42C had ample thrust to accommodate the cart. He was very confident about what he was saying; he said JRCO would refund my purchase if it didn’t work. The rest is history – the cart is perfect for my needs and it performs as advertised. At the end of the conversation I inquired about his knowledge of the cart. It turns out he was its designer… and owner of JRCO – the man himself. I was floored. I asked him why he bothered to take the time with me. He said I was working entirely too hard to buy one of his products and he didn’t like that… 

Jay


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Great Info!*

Great info! BTW, you Deere guys have some awesome avatars!
It is looking really nice here! Must the $$$ --- Does JD send you avatars when you buy a new tractor? 

Andy


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Jay-NJ , Sounds like Jim (pres of Jrco) has a great company. He's right on about JD stealing his design. Years ago when I worked as a sales rep, I called on every JD dealer in my territory and serveral were selling JRCO until JD came with their version. I was selling the Easy-Rake Vacuums to these same dealers with good success. Like you stated if you don't need the power-flow unit it's a great deal, but if you did the engine powered units were great. Easy-Rake was owned at the time by two bright young men Mark Gramspacher and Mark Schaffer with headquarters in Lebanon, Indiana. They later sold out to BlueBird out of Colorado, who closed the Indiana plant and moved production to Colorado. In the last couple of years Husqvarna purchased BlueBird and now owns all of the products. I like the small companys better. However out of all the changes a new product was born ( Hasty Vac). Bob Hasty had been with Easy-Rake for over 20 years and when they left Lebanon he stayed and with his brother started manufacturing a great vac. Small company with great service. http://www.haminc.com/products/hastyvac.htm 
Great people and great products deserve to be mentioned. Jay, keep that yard clean now, Ya hear.


----------

